
How to factor 2048 bit RSA integers in 8 hours using 20M noisy qubits - JoachimS
https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.09749
======
nabla9
It would require 2.7 billion Toffoli gates gates for 2048 bit input and it
could factor one key in 8 hours.

Microprocessors reached that high MOS transistor count less than 10 years ago.
For example, 8-core Core i7 Haswell-E has 2.6 billion transistors (2014).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_count#Microprocesso...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Transistor_count#Microprocessors)

